

Ridejoy (YC S11) for iOS: Behind the Making of A Ride-Sharing Mobile App - jasonshen
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/16/ridejoy-for-ios-behind-the-making-of-a-ride-sharing-mobile-app/?1

======
jiggity
I usually like figuring out future plans while riding the caltrain to minimize
wasting high-opportunity-cost-time on such things like logistics. Thanks for
bringing it to mobile! The fact that it's gorgeous is just icing.

~~~
jasonshen
Thanks! We started from the ground when designing this app, especially because
we know people use their mobile phones in very different ways (vs their
computers).

